

How the Nathan Barley Nightmare Came True - DanBC
http://www.theguardian.com/tv-and-radio/2015/feb/10/nathan-barley-charlie-brooker-east-london-comedy

======
getdavidhiggins
Lots of Barley's discreetly hidden away in expensive office blocks too:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skxU6hH8zjA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=skxU6hH8zjA)

Barley was fun. I see Hoot Your Trap Off is still online!
[http://trashbat.co.ck/](http://trashbat.co.ck/)

Cook Islands FTW

